# Rigid bowie/fighting style knife needs handle



## transfixer (Mar 6, 2017)

I've had this knife for years, probably 20-25yrs, don't remember where I got it, always liked it, it was heavy enough to cut shooting lanes in the woods, stuff like that. It used to have a rubber handle on it, but over the years the rubber got soft and deteriorated, I was going to try and make a handle using some Micarta blanks I ordered, but to be honest its outside my skill level .

   In my searching online these knives are worth a little bit,  I'd like to find someone who could make me a handle ?   Can anybody recommend someone ?


----------



## Mr Warren (Mar 11, 2017)

Man - that is a great looking blade. I hope you find someone to make a handle for it. It reminds me of an old D.E. Henry design. I would buy that knife from you in a heartbeat!


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 11, 2017)

Use leather.  Cut up pieces and if you need to, just stack them up and glue them together to make it thick enough.  Drill one hole to fit the handle and then put a screw through that to drill the rest.

Once it is fitted on the handle then you can go to it with a dremel to shape the leather to fit the handle.




Those screws come in a set of two, male/female, for each side to hold the leather stocks on the knife handle. The leather is near indestructable. That's a throwing knife half a dozen kids have learned to throw knives with and hasn't hurt it any.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 14, 2017)

Stacked leather washers will work fine, just make sure you use veggie tanned leather, chem or chrome tanned leather will react with the steel and guard - corode and stain. Go visit Tandy's, they used to carry the washers precut, if not sell you the proper leather. It needs to be of stiff temper not soft. Sole material works best.
The rivets mentioned above are called "corbin or corby" bolts and sometimes Chicago Screws. Tandy probably has those as well. Not sure how those will be helpful in a stacked handle. You will need a solid pommel to hold everything on tight and be able to put a retaining pin through. That's a pretty big hole at the end of the tang and will make for a pretty sloppy fit. Recommend a bushing or something to reduce the size. I can see this not being a "rookie" application/fix if you want it to look good and be solid.
No thanks on my part, I have way too much work backed up already. Maybe someone here can help you out.
There is a Tandy's right there near you in Douglasville on Thorton road.


----------

